# What should/can I bring in my container?



## Kiwiwannabe

We just got our PR yesterday and hope to be relocated by summertime. I am in charge of moving all of our stuff. And that's where I've got some questions. Does anyone know if wicker is a problem with biosecurity? I've read somewhere that it is and then read later it was not, so I'm confused. My best furniture is wicker and I'd hate to leave it behind. Also, what food be brought along? And does anyone know how much can be brought? I read not to bring "packets of food"? So what constitutes a "packet"? I'd like to bring canned goods, mixes, spices,KETCHUP, SALSA etc.. I was also thinking about paper and cleaning products (paper plate, paper towels, laundry soap,windex). Can I bring those types of things? And if anybody could have a "do over" what do you wish you had brought with you? *Thanks*


----------



## topcat83

Kiwiwannabe said:


> We just got our PR yesterday and hope to be relocated by summertime. I am in charge of moving all of our stuff. And that's where I've got some questions. Does anyone know if wicker is a problem with biosecurity? I've read somewhere that it is and then read later it was not, so I'm confused. My best furniture is wicker and I'd hate to leave it behind. Also, what food be brought along? And does anyone know how much can be brought? I read not to bring "packets of food"? So what constitutes a "packet"? I'd like to bring canned goods, mixes, spices,KETCHUP, SALSA etc.. I was also thinking about paper and cleaning products (paper plate, paper towels, laundry soap,windex). Can I bring those types of things? And if anybody could have a "do over" what do you wish you had brought with you? *Thanks*


Hi there

Your wicker furniture will be fine as long as it is scrupulously clean. I wouldn't bring it if it's been in the garden. Make sure the packers label it clearly, so that MAFF can find it and inspect it easily, and tell them it's there.

On a similar note, be really careful about bringing gardening equipment across. It also has to be scrupulously clean. We decided to leave it all behind.

Food - I really wouldn't bring it. As far as I know, even the stuff you can bring in your luggage (declare this too) is not allowed in the crate.

Paper plates, etc - yes. But why do you want to waste space in the crate bringing them? They're readily available over here and not_ that_ bad a price!


----------



## Kiwiwannabe

Thanks for the wicker info. I now understand why some wicker can't come in. In a nutshell, if it's outdoor furniture don't bring it. My very clean bedroom furniture should be fine. Good Deal! This makes sense. Many Thanks.

I had not yet looked to the price of paper products but judging be everything else at Woolworths I figured the prices would knock my socks off.

Still, the food question looms. The Biosecurity folks go through great pain to lay out what must be declared but not what is not allowwed. The other part of this, the amount alowwed duty free, is probably covered by customs.


----------



## topcat83

Kiwiwannabe said:


> Thanks for the wicker info. I now understand why some wicker can't come in. In a nutshell, if it's outdoor furniture don't bring it. My very clean bedroom furniture should be fine. Good Deal! This makes sense. Many Thanks.
> 
> I had not yet looked to the price of paper products but judging be everything else at Woolworths I figured the prices would knock my socks off.
> 
> Still, the food question looms. The Biosecurity folks go through great pain to lay out what must be declared but not what is not allowwed. The other part of this, the amount alowwed duty free, is probably covered by customs.


The other problem with paperware etc... it could be considered to be 'new' and therefore liable for import duty. Be careful about new stuff you bring in. To give you an example, I was given a 'new' statue as a present. I had to give the price of it (even though I didn't know it - it was a gift) before they could make a decision about whether import duty was to be paid. 
They're expecting you to bring your second-hand household goods - not new stuff. 
After saying that, if the odd new (but unpackaged) item such as a washing machine or chair finds its way into the container...


----------



## Yvonne.72

Kiwiwannabe said:


> Thanks for the wicker info. I now understand why some wicker can't come in. In a nutshell, if it's outdoor furniture don't bring it. My very clean bedroom furniture should be fine. Good Deal! This makes sense. Many Thanks.
> 
> I had not yet looked to the price of paper products but judging be everything else at Woolworths I figured the prices would knock my socks off.
> 
> Still, the food question looms. The Biosecurity folks go through great pain to lay out what must be declared but not what is not allowwed. The other part of this, the amount alowwed duty free, is probably covered by customs.


No, if it's garden furniture and tools you can bring it just make sure it is clean. NZ and Australia's bio security laws are pretty much the same and I had no problem at all bringing my outdoor stuff over here and I know people who've brought theirs from SA and America over to New Zealand. PLEASE Don't throw anything away you will only regret it later.

Food in luggage on a plane is fine so long as you declare it, I can't see why it should be any different in a shipping container. I've heard of people stocking up on crisps, cans of baked beans, herbs and even shampoos.


----------



## Kiwiwannabe

I love NZ red tape. Compared to the US it should be called pink tape or Fairy Floss. I've been working out the details of this move for 2 years and I've NEVER talked to one rude or unhelpful person. This email was sent to me just a couple of hours after I asked Biosecurity if I could bring food. With such wonderfully helpful people my plan is to figure out what I'm bringing, make a list, send it ahead to biosecurity lady (see below), get their OK or NO WAY and instructions, pack stuff, and have printed email with me at the other end. This sounds good to me. What do you think?

Hi Leslie,
Packets of pasta are fine, as well as many canned foods. Spices will
need inspection to make sure they are not contaminated with stored pest
insects. Please ring or email us if you require more information.


----------



## Yvonne.72

Give it a go, don't be disappointed if you just a standard reply, instead of a detailed yes or no against each item.

Another thing to be aware of is MAF inspection charges in New Zealand.

I've heard of people getting charged extra (over and above their quotes) for the inspections, with the shipping companies pocketing the difference between what they charge you and what MAF charges them.

I don't think it happens here in Australia but I believe it is rife in New Zealand.

If I were you I'd reserve judgement on the red tape thing


----------



## Kiwiwannabe

Oh joy, another expense. Thanks for the heads up. I will keep my eyes open for crooked shippers too. Thanks! 

As for the red tape thing, so far so good. But if it goes south I'll sure to let you know : ) I am giving NZ high marks for civility, common sense, and efficiency.


----------

